# Claiming for illness/sick benefit



## shootingstar (2 Feb 2009)

Hi, am posting this for close friend. 

Shes gone out sick from work today. Shes single parent, no support from childs father. Has mortgage, bills etc.. So her Doc has signed her off work with a cert to take to her local SW. Shes going to be out of work for sometime... 

She was onto me this morning about sick pay etc but I honestly have no idea how this works? She cant get to her SW for another few days. Can someone please advise the amount thats paid out and how SW come to this figure. Shes been working full time for years paying prsi/paye (if that helps answer my Q). And can she get assistance with her mortgage? Can she claim for FIS?


----------



## DubShelley (2 Feb 2009)

posted in error - apologies


----------



## TheShark (2 Feb 2009)

Full details on http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/IllnessDisabilityAndCaring/Illness/IllnessBenefit/Pages/ib.aspx


----------



## sassa (2 Feb 2009)

the payment will be back dated to the date the doctor put down on the form but she will lose out on 3 days payment i think the minimum payment is now the same as the dole around 204 i think with 24 if she claims for the child/children.if she needs any other help she sould go to the communtiy welfare officer to get some help with the mortgage and apply for a medical card etc to help aid with any other medical costs she might have while she's off. she should be able to get the fis payment you can download the form from the sw site
http://www.welfare.ie 
She should drop the form in asap though cos she depending on how busy things are in that department she could be waiting a couple of weeks to get anything, also that form can be posted into her local office if that would make it easier for her than to hand it in herself tell her to just make sure that its all filled in and signed correctly.


----------



## sassa (2 Feb 2009)

Link for info on fis. the link to download form will be on this page too

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW22/Pages/1WhatisFamilyIncomeSupplement.aspx

and here's one about mortgage interest supplement

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/SupplementaryWelfareAllowance/Pages/MortgageInterstSupplement.aspx

hope that helps


----------



## shootingstar (2 Feb 2009)

Will it really be a few weeks before sick benefit is sorted? I though that was done almost immediately. I dont know about her savings... Yikes!


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Feb 2009)

sassa said:


> . she should be able to get the fis payment you can download the form from the sw site
> .


 
As far as I know , you can only claim ONE social Welfare payment.
So she will be unable to claim FIS , while on sick leave .

Of course if this is only going to be a short term illness , then apply for FIS immediately , as the last 4 weeks work will be taken into account , and she will also need to send in her payslips .


----------

